# waiting for babies!



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i am soooo impatient and this will be the first litter since 2003 haha. she has been getting bigger everyday for the past week and a half. i gotta say, its quite humorous how they waddle around


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Are you sure she didn't swallow some marbles?


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

haha im not sure if you're refering to my mouse marble but this is zigzag haha  :lol: i know they look similar! and if you're not then im just dumb :? :lol:

edit: i named her zigzag because of the Z on her back


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

any day now by the looks of it!


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

thats wat i thought days ago! i cant stand waiting! haha


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I was just kidding around. 

She's very cute.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

She's cute.
I know, I hate waiting too.
I have a doe due around the 4th and it seems like its taken forever


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

she has been acting funny today so i think she may have them soon


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's cool when you can see the lumps move around under the fur.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

woah i wanna see what that looks like!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Only once was I ever present to watch a litter being born; many times I've been close to seeing them. Females seem to be able to hold off while the lights are on. first comes the lightening, where the whole mass compresses and moves down, then the water breaks, and then it all happens very quickly, most of the time, I guess. Babies start coming at abut one or two minute intervals.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

wow that sounds like a pretty quick process haha. must've been kinda cool to watch!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, yes! But, in my case, it was more of a necessity to the line I was developing. I really, really, really wanted the litter as it was essential to my fawn and red satin lines, and the doe in question had munched her first litter. I hovered nearby when she seemed to be close to delivery, and managed to save about five out of the seven. I had to take them straightaway before she had a chance to get a hold of them, so I ended up removing the sac and afterbirth and stroking with a dampened finger to get them to start breathing, after which they were fostered on another doe who was experienced at fostering and ready to take another litter. It was quite an experience.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

wow sounds pretty intense! good thing you saved them!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, that line is still going strong. I'm working on getting darker and deeper red-orange as the years go by. I think it's working!


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

she is still getting bigger! i dont know when she is gonna burst but it better be soon!


----------

